# Any Cooler Places Near Bangkok?



## californiabeachboy (Jul 29, 2009)

I just returned from my second trip to Thailand. I am retired and thinking about spending a few months each year there. The one big problem is the humidity - I live in an area where the weather is never very hot nor humid, and I find that after a couple of weeks in Thailand (Bkk)I need some cooler weather for a day or so.

My question: Are there any areas within 2 o3 hours of Bkk by bus or train where the temperature/humidity is cooler?- maybe a higher elevation resort. I may have to get on a plane to Chang Mai, but I prefer something easier. Probably in March-May or in winter. Any suggestions?


Thanks.


----------

